
Y Combinator vs Seedcamp - Paul Graham nailed it? - domino
http://michaelnozbe.com/y-combinator-vs-seedcamp-paul-graham-nailed-i?c=1
======
ig1
YC has actually become much later than it was originally, many companies going
through YC already have a working prototype or even a fully launched product
before they start on the YC program.

~~~
fedd
asking a prototype helps to understand how the team can execute. as far as i
understand, the point is that the costs of having a prototype have reduced
dramatically with all opensource and cloud hostings, and that's why investors
gave money for YC, TS and SC. (imho as usual)

------
fedd
interesting article. i have similar thoughts. Seedcamp team is awesome and
visionary selecting finalists. but when it comes to selecting winners, they
have voting, and only the minority would vote for a non-consumer web startup
that they can not be confident that it would win, or for a team on a too early
stage, while there are products that are almost ready. that what i think, i
may be wrong.

in some situations, groupthinking can't help find the really big thing early.

------
AlexMuir
A list of startups from both incubators. Seedcamp doesn't seem to have a
single exit - is that correct?

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=12)

~~~
lfittl
Mobclix (SC 2008) [http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/mobclix-acquired-by-
mobile-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/30/mobclix-acquired-by-mobile-
marketing-company-velti/) (50M+)

And one small acquisition: Talasim
[http://www.thenational.ae/business/media/jeeran-acquires-
tal...](http://www.thenational.ae/business/media/jeeran-acquires-talasim) (1M)

~~~
jedc
Thanks for the links; I just updated the spreadsheet.

------
ghosttrails
The online programmer testing site mentioned in that story
(<http://codility.com>) is pretty slick.

